# Il Gentoo Store chiuderà il 22 Maggio

## randomaze

Anche se oramai non é strettamente legato allo sviluppo della distribuzione (dei cui finanziamenti si occupa la Gentoo Foundation) direi che se qualcuno vuole comprare gadget e simili deve sbrigarsi.

Ricevo e rigiro:

 *Daniel Robbins wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> May 22, only 10 days away, will be the last day that the Gentoo Store
> ...

 

Ora, se qualcuno (zona Milano) é interessato a comprare qualcosa possiamo metterci d'accordo  :Razz: 

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ora, se qualcuno (zona Milano) é interessato a comprare qualcosa possiamo metterci d'accordo 

 

Presente, se compri qualcosa avvertimi che una felpa e una maglietta o cappellino le prenderei volentieri.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Uhm... magliettina+adesivo plasticoso per portatile... uhm ci penso e poi ti fò sapere.

Quando avresti intenzione di fare l'ordine?

----------

## randomaze

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Ora, se qualcuno (zona Milano) é interessato a comprare qualcosa possiamo metterci d'accordo  
> 
> Presente, se compri qualcosa avvertimi che una felpa e una maglietta o cappellino le prenderei volentieri.

 

Orpo, mi ha risposto l'unica persona a cui devo dei soldi....

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Orpo, mi ha risposto l'unica persona a cui devo dei soldi....

 

 :Laughing:  Nemmeno mi ricordavo più della cosa, se tacevi la facevi franca (forse  :Twisted Evil: ). Troppo onesto  :Wink: 

----------

## M4tteo

Scusate ma una lista dei gadget e dei prezzi??? su che sito stanno??

----------

## randomaze

 *M4tteo wrote:*   

> Scusate ma una lista dei gadget e dei prezzi??? su che sito stanno??

 

Su http://store.gentoo.org/ trovi tutto...

----------

## M4tteo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Su http://store.gentoo.org/ trovi tutto...

 

Ok, perfetto, grazie, non ero a conoscenza di quell`url  :Wink: 

----------

## khelidan1980

Ma la gentoo girl??Non la t-shirt,proprio la girl me la danno in omaggio?? :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> Ma la gentoo girl??Non la t-shirt,proprio la girl me la danno in omaggio??

 

Uh, vista la gestione familiare del posto non escluderei che sia la moglie/sorella di drobbins  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Comparta maglietta, cappelo e adesivo per il portatile... ho fatto anche una donazione visto che c'ero... ho pagato due licenze di windows XP Pro una donazione ci sta tutta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

okey, se fate un ordine comunitario, decido che non posso fare il frazionista, e partecipo anch'io, ad occhio andrei sulla felpa. Non la prendo anche all'ale, perché vuole solo quelle dei gechi  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> okey, se fate un ordine comunitario, decido che non posso fare il frazionista, e partecipo anch'io, ad occhio andrei sulla felpa. Non la prendo anche all'ale, perché vuole solo quelle dei gechi 

 

Ok, ti conto (al momento siamo io, tu, shev e --willy--)... io penso di fare l'ordine tra una settimana ma farò un giro di mail/pm per le conferme.  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

pork, che fine hanno fatto le tazze!?!?!?!?

sono arrivato troppo tardi: adesso non riusciro' mai piu' ad averne una....

/sad

----------

## ballero

Hai fatto bene a ricordare la chiusura dello shop...

Ho preso maglietta e cappello.  :Razz: 

----------

## khelidan1980

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *khelidan1980 wrote:*   Ma la gentoo girl??Non la t-shirt,proprio la girl me la danno in omaggio?? 
> 
> Uh, vista la gestione familiare del posto non escluderei che sia la moglie/sorella di drobbins 

 

Azz ho beccato la moglie del grande boss!! :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

appeno lo viene a sapere oltre la maglietta ti lascia nel pacco una testa di cavalllo...

Uomo avvista  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

certo che i gadget sono proprio brutti.... la maglietta in pratica è un lenzuolo bianco con una scrittina microscopica sul capezzolo sinistro... bah  :Rolling Eyes: 

non parliamo del cappellino e degli altri capi di abbigliamento!

L'unica cosa carina è l'adesivo per il case  :Wink: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> certo che i gadget sono proprio brutti.... la maglietta in pratica è un lenzuolo bianco con una scrittina microscopica sul capezzolo sinistro... bah 
> 
> non parliamo del cappellino e degli altri capi di abbigliamento!
> 
> L'unica cosa carina è l'adesivo per il case 

 

IYourHO, ovviamente, no?  :Laughing: 

Comunque il cappellino non e' tanto brutto...Eppoi la doppia o ad infinito e' troppoooooooooo fica!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> IYourHO, ovviamente, no?  

 

Ovviamente visto che l'ho detto io... se l'avessi detto te sarebbe stata IYHO (in your humble opinion)  :Smile: 

Comunque secondo me sono brutti proprio oggettivamente....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

poco proporzionati quantomeno. I loghi se ci sono sono piccoli, anche se concordo con chi apprezza l'infinito doppia O...

Uhm...se si fà ordine comunitario un 3/4 adesivi me li piglio, visto che la maglietta è più figa quella dei gechi.

----------

## X-Drum

yep,

ho appena comprato il cappellino!

purtroppo avevo solo 20 sulla carta di credito (rigorosamente ricaricabile:lol: )

[ot] pero' che figo 19.10$ cappellino+shipping = 15,14

l'euro almeno per queste cose viaggia bene[/ot]

----------

## GNU/Duncan

A qualcuno è stata spedito l'ordine?

A me è in processing dal 15

----------

## X-Drum

no a me ancoa nulla  :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

> A qualcuno è stata spedito l'ordine?
> 
> A me è in processing dal 15

 

Se "shipped" equivale a spedito a me si... ma erano solo magliette (con metodo di spedizione U.S. Postal) quindi forse é più facile.

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se "shipped" equivale a spedito a me si... ma erano solo magliette (con metodo di spedizione U.S. Postal) quindi forse é più facile.

 

il mio era solo un cappellino e per di piu' con Shipping Method:

United States Postal Service.

Spero che siano floddati di richieste!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

pork lo sapevo io...

 *gentoo-store wrote:*   

> NOTE: For customers who have recently ordered hats, we are waiting for our very last hat order to arrive. We will make sure that everyone receives their hat, even if it ends up shipping out after our official store closing date of May 23rd. Customer service will continue to be available for at least 15 days after store closing.

 

vabbhe  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GNU/Duncan

quindi chi ha ordinato il cappellino deve aspettare che gli arrivi l'ultimo stock ordinato?

----------

## X-Drum

esatto pare che ne avessero pochi per soddisfare tutte le richieste,

ma con quello stock dovrebbero riuscire a far fronte a tutti gli

ordini ricevuti

----------

## GNU/Duncan

ah bene... cominciavo a preoccuparmi...

----------

## X-Drum

ho ricveuto un'email stamattina:

 *gentoo store wrote:*   

> Gentoo Store
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Order Number: XXXX
> ...

 

Grande!

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ho ricveuto un'email stamattina:

 

Bene. Se l'USPostal é rapida con tutti (e non solo con i moderatori  :Razz: ) dovrebbe arrivare in 8gg  circa  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

ottimo, non vedo l'ora di fare il nerd con mio nuovo cappellino

 :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: @randomaze: grazie per le info sui tempi della spedizione!

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Anche a me arrivata stamani email con conferma spedizione  :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

cappello, maglietta e adesivo in arrivo  :Cool: 

----------

## X-Drum

Mi è arrivato stamattina il cappellino!!!!

ma la cosa piu' bella è che oltre ad avere il cappellino di gentoo,

mi sono reso conto di avere anche un autografo di Daniel Robbins!

muahahha sulla busta c'è infatti una bolla con la descrizione del contenuto

firmata da lui...

Stavo quasi per buttare il cappelino per tenere la busta :asd:

adesso la incornicio  :Razz: 

EDIT:spedito il 26/05/05 arrivato il 07/06/05

----------

## GNU/Duncan

bene... allora dovrebbe essere in arrivo anche il mio pacchetto  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> mi sono reso conto di avere anche un autografo di Daniel Robbins!
> 
> muahahha sulla busta c'è infatti una bolla con la descrizione del contenuto
> 
> firmata da lui...

 

 :Shocked:  Mi era sfuggito.... per fortuna che ho ancora la busta  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   mi sono reso conto di avere anche un autografo di Daniel Robbins!
> 
> muahahha sulla busta c'è infatti una bolla con la descrizione del contenuto
> 
> firmata da lui... 
> ...

 

asdfsfds siamo 2 nerd  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

